
Five Best Books on Engineering - gHeadphone
https://fivebooks.com/best-books/engineering-ante-shoda/#book-19898
======
gHeadphone
Ah, I hadn't realised, sorry masonic. Some impressive lists on there all the
same. I’ve begun reading a lot of philosophy books. I don't have a great
background so I found the lists useful. Strangely enough, I own 12 of the
books recommended. Maybe my compulsion to buy enough books for ten lifetimes
reading is useful in this one instance. I hope this list was useful.

------
masonic
All book links are Amazon affiliate links (tag=fivebooks001-20)

